# Drone aerial pics that would be illegal today



## Alex (5/4/15)

Check the link for many more http://imgur.com/a/J9iOB




Russia's candy-cane capital.



The neatly arranged suburbs around Sagrada Familia. Octagonal city blocks allow for the light, spacious street corners which make al fresco beer & tapas in the town such a delight.



Moscow's Hotel Ukraina lit up at dusk. This picture was taken as the Russian stock markets crashed on "Black Tuesday". Little whiffs of panic could be felt on the street. Moscow never looked or felt more like Gotham city.



The Palace at Petergof, perched on a bluff some 30km from central Saint Petersburg. In the background is the frozen Gulf of Finland. If you want to know bleak, head to that wasteland on a dark winter's day.



Sts. Peter & Paul Cathedral with tiny little christians walking round the base.



The Hermitage (foreground) and Palace Square. A LOT of history has stomped through this place.



Taj Mahal as the day's first tourists trickle through the gates. Amazing to be seeing an angle that had almost certainly never before been seen - not in all the centuries this thing had stood there.

Reactions: Like 9


----------

